# It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2012)

When is the new season supposed to start?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 24, 2012)

http://bit.ly/OWD1wl


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope this season is much better than last. Seemed like Mack and Dee were too preoccupied with the new baby and most of the scripts were kind of phoned in.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 25, 2012)

The one where they were trying to figure out who the baby-daddy was was pretty funny.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2012)

i lost interest last season, but the first season was pretty awesome

my favorite is the one where they buy the boat


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2012)

Dayman, aaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 25, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> i lost interest last season, but the first season was pretty awesome
> 
> my favorite is the one where they buy the boat


My favorite quote from this episode: "Because of the _implication_."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 25, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > i lost interest last season, but the first season was pretty awesome
> ...


I liked Dee dancing like the inflata-character.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jul 26, 2012)

_I'm learning some amazing moves from this guy!_


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 26, 2012)

This, and any scene where Dee is trying not to vomit, crack me up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 26, 2012)

Charley's 12 yo bride to be episode was pretty funny, too. I loved Frank's slo-mo "Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!tttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 26, 2012)

is danny devito still a part of this show? I've never seen it


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 26, 2012)

My favorite is the "Game of Games" or Chardee MacDennis episode. This one had me rolling. Also Kitten Mittens one was pretty good, but mostly just the Infomercials they all made.


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2012)

Chardee MacDennis was pretty damned good.

"Is your cat making TOO MUCH NOISE all the time?!"


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 26, 2012)

My favorite episode is Mac and Dennis: Manhunters.

Charlie: "I've got a question for you: is it racist if we don't eat this guy?"

Dee: "Well sh*t, Charlie, now it is...The problem is, I'm gonna have a really hard time if we're both cannibals and we're racists."

Charlie: "We're not, Dee. Cannibalism? Racism? Dee, that's not for us, you know? Those are the decisions that are best left to the suits in Washington, okay? We're just here to eat some dude."


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 27, 2012)

And the Game of Games gave us the greatest trivia question ever:

 "Dennis is a**hole. Why Charlie hate?"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought it was funny when Frank was put in the pet carrier and had to eat all the ingredients used to make a cake.


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2012)

I ate the crow! I dug it up in the night and ate it!


----------

